# FMA schools in the Baltimore, MD area?



## superdave (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi, 

Anyone know of any FMA schools in the Baltimore, MD area?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 4, 2004)

Edward Mengel
Acrocombat Martial Arts
5017 Wilson Ln
Bethesda, MD 20814
202-452-1212
acrocombat.com
acrocombat@acrocombat.com

Jim Heaney
Chesapeake Martial Arts
7850 Rossville Blvd Suite 200
Baltimore, MD 21236
410-663-9123 
cmakarate.com

Edward Mengel & Jeff Gordon
KARATE ZONE 
Kingsview Village Shopping Center
13404 Kingsview Village Avenue
Germantown, Maryland
301-972-KICK (5425)
www.karatezone.net

Brian Pancia
Alexandria, VA
panciab@atlantech.net 

Progressive Self Defense
PO Box 211
Gainesville, VA 20155
jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com


:asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Jan 5, 2004)

My Sayoc instructor is located in Maryland:

MAHARLIKA MARTIAL ARTS
Columbia, Maryland
Bob Shin
bobshin@sayoc.com


----------



## John J (Jan 7, 2004)

Superdave,

I have a small but very dedicated group of students in the Baltimore area. I just moved back to the East Coast and will resume regular training towards the end of this month, if not earlier. 

You are more than welcome to join us for a trial session. Just contact me in advance at: bakbakan@aol.com

If the Ilustrisimo system is not for you, I know most of the FMA intructors in the vicinity. I can easily provide you with some options. 

John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## superdave (Jan 7, 2004)

John, 

I sent you a PM.


----------

